# VLC crash with vdpau



## pacija (Jan 26, 2013)

If I turn "Use GPU accelerated decoding" on in VLC preferences, it dumps core. Any idea how to make it work? Mplayer works fine with vaapi / vdpau but I miss the ability to play videos directly from multipart rar archives.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jan 28, 2013)

pacija said:
			
		

> If I turn "Use GPU accelerated decoding" on in VLC preferences, it dumps core. Any idea how to make it work? Mplayer works fine with vaapi / vdpau but I miss the ability to play videos directly from multipart rar archives.



can yo show us a log?
ensure that your ffmpeg has vdpau or VAAPI enabled, libVAAPI and libVDPAU are installed.


----------



## pacija (Jan 28, 2013)

I have two versions of ffmpeg:

```
pacija@kaa:~ % pkg info | grep ffm
ffmpeg-0.7.13_6,1              Realtime audio/video encoder/converter and streaming server
ffmpeg1-1.0.1                  Realtime audio/video encoder/converter and streaming server
```

1.0.x is required by VLC, 0.7.x by libxine and clementine-player.

After I recompiled both ffmpegs with VAAPI and VDPAU support, consequently recompiled libva, libvdpau and libva-vdpau-driver, and finally recompiled VLC, it appears not to crash anymore.


----------

